# My Blackmachine b2 is finished!



## xwmucradiox (Jul 10, 2007)

B2 Ebony top, Rosewood neck, ebony board, stainless frets, ebony tuning keys and volume knob, Bareknuckle Nailbombs.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 10, 2007)

Looks sexy.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 10, 2007)

Rosewood neck must be pretty warm sounding. I wish he would stain the back of the guitar, clear finishes are just bleh.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Jul 10, 2007)

I love natural finishes with no color. Nothing on this guitar or any of his guitars have anything but an oil finish.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice of him to lay that smooth, relatively unprotected oil finish on that rough cement for you 

Beautiful guitar though.


----------



## Mastodon (Jul 10, 2007)

Beautiful.

On a side note though, I've always wondered how he manages to avoid scratching his guitars when he places them on the walkway like that. I imagine he has to be really careful about how he lifts it up.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 10, 2007)

maybe he has it on a book or something, but it still looks close to the ground


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 10, 2007)

Never seen an ebony top before, that's pretty cool


----------



## ohio_eric (Jul 10, 2007)

What's the body made of?


----------



## Shannon (Jul 10, 2007)

Very nice guitar! Why, oh why, must he put the guitar on the CONCRETE for all his pics? 

Oh yeah, it's missing a string.
Someone had to do it.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jul 10, 2007)

Shannon said:


> Oh yeah, it's missing a string.
> Someone had to do it.



that's exactly what i thought when i first saw the pics.

shannon for teh win!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 10, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> What's the body made of?


I think it's ebony top/swamp ash back, might just be totally swamp ash though.


----------



## Stitch (Jul 10, 2007)

That is just beautiful.

How long has it been on order for you?


----------



## mrp5150 (Jul 10, 2007)

Everything looks great except that bridge. Any time I see one of those it just makes me think of a low end Squier or something really cheap.


----------



## SeanC (Jul 10, 2007)

That neck is gorgeous. Hell, the whole guitar is so smooth looking. I love unstained oil finishes.


----------



## XEN (Jul 10, 2007)

That's a mean looking guitar! Awesome!


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jul 10, 2007)

I want a black machine so bad....


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Jul 10, 2007)

Sweet dude. Looks awesome!
I love natural guitars as well.
Doug always lays the guitars on cement for pictures. I'm sure he has a towel or something under it. There is no way he is really laying it on the ground! That would be so dumb.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Jul 10, 2007)

Megadeth7684 said:


> Everything looks great except that bridge. Any time I see one of those it just makes me think of a low end Squier or something really cheap.



All the hardware is pretty high end stuff. What would you get?


----------



## mrp5150 (Jul 10, 2007)

xwmucradiox said:


> All the hardware is pretty high end stuff. What would you get?



A Floyd for sure. I love the tuning stability.


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Jul 10, 2007)

a floyd, or a schaller bridge, somthing with more chink on it.
or a kahler!


----------



## sakeido (Jul 10, 2007)

Megadeth7684 said:


> A Floyd for sure. I love the tuning stability.



You don't know much about Blackmachines then, because you can't get trems in them. At all, period, ever... not because he won't do it, but because the body is SO thin you can't route them out for the cavity in the back.

SEXY guitar man... I can feel the GAS creepign in


----------



## Tymon (Jul 10, 2007)

These guitars just scream quality and elegance, very nice!


----------



## mrp5150 (Jul 10, 2007)

sakeido said:


> You don't know much about Blackmachines then, because you can't get trems in them. At all, period, ever... not because he won't do it, but because the body is SO thin you can't route them out for the cavity in the back.
> 
> SEXY guitar man... I can feel the GAS creepign in



Well that sucks.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jul 10, 2007)

Megadeth7684 said:


> Well that sucks.



play one and your opinion will surely change


----------



## Stitch (Jul 10, 2007)

sakeido said:


> You don't know much about Blackmachines then, because you can't get trems in them. At all, period, ever... not because he won't do it, but because the body is SO thin you can't route them out for the cavity in the back.
> 
> SEXY guitar man... I can feel the GAS creepign in



Neither do you...



Doug's been talking for a while about putting floyds in his B-series - the reason he hasn't is because of the 884 and now his new lower priced Blackmachine guitars. It was all to do with trem blocks and angles inside and blah blah, but he is working on it. 



Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> play one and your opinion will surely change


----------



## mrp5150 (Jul 10, 2007)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> play one and your opinion will surely change



I have no desire to get a $3000-4000 custom guitar that I wouldn't even be able to get a Floyd on.


----------



## Stitch (Jul 10, 2007)

sakeido said:


> You don't know much about Blackmachines then, because you can't get trems in them. At all, period, ever... not because he won't do it, but because the body is SO thin you can't route them out for the cavity in the back.
> 
> SEXY guitar man... I can feel the GAS creepign in





Megadeth7684 said:


> I have no desire to get a $3000-4000 custom guitar that I wouldn't even be able to get a Floyd on.





stitch216 said:


> Neither do you...
> 
> 
> 
> Doug's been talking for a while about putting floyds in his B-series - the reason he hasn't is because of the 884 and now his new lower priced Blackmachine guitars. It was all to do with trem blocks and angles inside and blah blah, but he is working on it.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jul 10, 2007)

Megadeth7684 said:


> I have no desire to get a $3000-4000 custom guitar that I wouldn't even be able to get a Floyd on.



your loss.  

This is slightly off topic, but whats the deal with the "more affordable" blackmachines? I remember reading about them, and there isn't anything new on the site, so I was wondering if anyone knows anything else about em. I really want a blackmachine 7


----------



## xwmucradiox (Jul 10, 2007)

Megadeth7684 said:


> A Floyd for sure. I love the tuning stability.



The guitar is 2 cm thick. A floyd sticks way out of the back and he hasn't gotten the modified blocks to work yet. I have so many guitars with floyds that this will be a nice change.


----------



## SeanC (Jul 11, 2007)

Megadeth7684 said:


> I have no desire to get a $3000-4000 custom guitar that I wouldn't even be able to get a Floyd on.



Quoted for truth. I agree with you also when you said you like the tuning stability of a floyd. A lot of people complain that floyds don't hold tuning as good, but once you learn to set them up properly they stay in tune for weeks. I don't even use a floyd in my playing all that much but I still prefer having one over a fixed bridge.




xwmucradiox said:


> The guitar is 2 cm thick. A floyd sticks way out of the back and he hasn't gotten the modified blocks to work yet. I have so many guitars with floyds that this will be a nice change.



2 cm thick?    I don't think I would like that very much. Very nice looking guitar but I don't think it's for me at all.


----------



## Naren (Jul 11, 2007)

Shannon said:


> Very nice guitar! Why, oh why, must he put the guitar on the CONCRETE for all his pics?
> 
> Oh yeah, it's missing a string.
> Someone had to do it.



First thing I thought as well.  I'm like, "Hm. Looks nice... Looks...  What the hell are you doing?! Get that thing off the concrete now!!! "


----------



## Volsung (Jul 11, 2007)

Congradulations on the Blackmachine. Looks amazing. Be sure to take your own pics and show em' here...and let us know how it is overall. 

When ever you talk to the owner/builder again, tell him to put his guitars on a couch or carpet or something. Concrete may LOOK cool, but that's just dangerous territory for a guitars. 

And lastly, on the trem subject, how bout' Kahler trems? I've never seen one in person noplease, but from looking at loads of pictures of em' on axes, they seem they would go fine on a Blackmachine.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 11, 2007)

Very very very very nice  Makes me think about one again!

I'm a floyd guy, but every time i've played a BlackMachine i've wanted one...


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 11, 2007)

Very sweet indeed. I'm looking forward to hearing more about the affordable Blackmachines.


----------



## Jarrett (Jul 11, 2007)

Sweeeeet!


----------



## Ancestor (Jul 11, 2007)

Great looking guitar!


----------



## Benzesp (Jul 11, 2007)

ebony top? Fugg'in A


----------



## noodles (Jul 11, 2007)

Sweet...


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jul 11, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> Very sweet indeed. I'm looking forward to hearing more about the affordable Blackmachines.


----------



## playstopause (Jul 11, 2007)

Bet it plays like a dream.
Lend it to me.




Now.











Please.


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Jul 12, 2007)

_Blacker than the blackest black!......times infinity!!!!!_


----------



## Shawn (Jul 12, 2007)

Very nice!  Sharp looking guitar and the back is beautiful too.


----------

